# Aftermarket Upgrades to Get Your Car Race Ready



## AutoGuide.com

​





> Here’s a look at some aftermarket parts that will make your track driving experience more fun—and easier on your car.
> 
> Professional auto racing is a multi-million-dollar sport involving purpose-built cars that often only bear a passing resemblance to the coupes, sedans and hatchbacks many of us drive every day.
> 
> But the truth is that just about any car, including basic economy models, can be made ready for the racetrack with a few straightforward, relatively inexpensive modifications to the engine, suspension, and interior. And if you're handy, you can install many of these parts yourself to keep costs down.


Read more about the Aftermarket Upgrades to Get Your Car Race Ready at AutoGuide.com.


----------

